# Interesting custom shop tele with a problem



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Very little found on this model and its retail or used value

The problem of a truss rod needing rethreading is unusual...most often the soft nut is the item that needs to be replaced...









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

That’s in my backyard if anyone wants an assist.

curious, at $4500, what would this be worth without the issue???
story sounds odd…taken to a music store, so why didn’t they ballpark the repair?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Its a huge price tag which i think is inflated and yes...the lack of repair info and the cause of the damage would be something most would be open about; I think


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I’m not at all technical when it comes to guitars, but it seems to me that there may be a serious issue with the neck itself that caused someone to exert that kind of force on the truss rod….so re-threading it may not solve everything.
if that guitar normally would go for $4500, I’d be offering half that with the expectation that the neck may be trash and all that pretty case candy stuff won’t matter with a neck swap.
but what do I know…


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Your statement rings true...










This was 2017 US $ retail...it should probably sell now with the neck issue for less the usa amount in Canadian funds


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

I sure do like it though...but very heavy at 8 lbs. 3oz. Sasafras


----------



## gbomb (Oct 18, 2013)

Alan Small said:


> I sure do like it though...but very heavy at 8 lbs. 3oz. Sasafras
> View attachment 393134


This happened to me once on a fender strat. I added a couple of washers and it was just enough to bring the relief to a playable guitar. I still wouldn't shell out 3k to experiment. Also getting into Les Paul territory for weight.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Also, it's a Tele: The neck comes off!


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

No big deal, just fix it yourself for about $230 usd.










__





StewMac Truss Rod Rescue Tool Sets - StewMac


Repair a broken or cross-threaded truss rod. These tools will save your neck!




www.stewmac.com





I've got to imagine this is a fairly routine task for one of the more established luthiers.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

The pickup is backwards... pass.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I’m always astounded by these ads. If it’s such a small repair and no big deal, why wouldn’t you just get it taken care of and then sell?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

JBFairthorne said:


> I’m always astounded by these ads. If it’s such a small repair and no big deal, why wouldn’t you just get it taken care of and then sell?


@Diablo touched on it earlier. Yeah, the truss rod can be repaired for not a lot of money (compared to the value of the guitar) but _WHY_ is the truss rod broken?

It's like a car with bald front tires. Sure, I can replace the tires for a few hundred bucks but it they're going bald because the frame is bent, then you're screwed.


----------



## JesseB94 (Feb 11, 2021)

Reminds me of the one I bought from you Alan! I’d pass on this myself.. avoid the headache


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

JesseB94 said:


> Reminds me of the one I bought from you Alan! I’d pass on this myself.. avoid the headache


Hi Jesse. Are you still enjoying that one? Happy xmas and hope all is good with you.


----------



## JesseB94 (Feb 11, 2021)

Alan Small said:


> Hi Jesse. Are you still enjoying that one? Happy xmas and hope all is good with you.


I sure am, I absolutely love that thing. One of my favourites my collection! Happy Xmas Alan and hope all is well with you and yours!


----------

